
New method to find biological sex from a single tooth - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2018-11-tooth-method-biological-sex.html
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S030544031...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0305440318302498?via%3Dihub)

